# French social charges - what do I pay as UK/US citizen?



## noblesse (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm heading to the tax office in a few hours to try to pursuade them that I should not pay the social charges.

In case they won't accept the ruling that was accorded to New Yorker in Paris (on France forum), I have also found something from Blevins Franks that says 

Social charges on investment income – what changed in 2019?
Individuals covered under the health care system of another EU or EEA country are no longer subject to _CSG_ or _CRDS_ on their investment income or capital gains. Instead they now pay a new _Prélèvement de Solidarité_ at a flat rate of 7.5% – a tax saving of 9.7%
https://www.blevinsfranks.com/french-social-charges-changes-2019/

As this mentions EU and EEA countries and the UK is unfortunately neither one at the moment, does anyone know whether this is still the case? And does this only apply to UK sourced income?

I do have an S1.


----------

